# Knipex 10" channel locks... gotta be a joke.



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I have the 7" and love them. I've carried them for years. I'd buy another if I lost them. They're good up to 1" fittings.

The pliers having flex is weird. My knipex have always been very rigid and light.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TGGT said:


> I have the 7" and love them. I've carried them for years. I'd buy another if I lost them. They're good up to 1" fittings.
> 
> The pliers having flex is weird. My knipex have always been very rigid and light.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Never trust a guy who puts stickers on his MacBook and then puts a pair of pliers on top  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, "they slip"?? The Cobras grip better than any other channel lock I have ever used. The button is supposed to stick out, that is how buttons work, they stick out so you can press them in. I love mine.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

I found my Milwaukee's in the yard after I ordered the knipex and here's a side by side. Other then the fact that the Milwaukee pair will fracture your poor lil pinky finger if it slips... it's just a better tool imo. I know they are different designs. I'm sure Milwaukee has a slide joint type available but they are the same tool. Milwaukee has a longer griping surface, wider, more comfortable grip(for me), does not slip(often), cost half of the knipex brands price, and just seems like it will last 4ever. Also, I friggen hate Milwaukee as a brand. Every trunk slamming, "i turned that wire off" goofball in America uses their S#!T. But they do make a decent product usually... very disappointed with my first purchase from knipex. Really hope it's an isolated issue.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

HackWork said:


> Wow, "they slip"?? The Cobras grip better than any other channel lock I have ever used. The button is supposed to stick out, that is how buttons work, they stick out so you can press them in. I love mine.


It's a lil to far. It's going to be pushed inadvertently. I'm sure of that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Woot said:


> It's a lil to far. It's going to be pushed inadvertently. I'm sure of that.


I never pushed it inadvertently, nor have I seen anyone ever complain about it in all the glowing reviews I have seen for the Cobras.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

99cents said:


> TGGT said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 7" and love them. I've carried them for years. I'd buy another if I lost them. They're good up to 1" fittings.
> ...



How bout a guy who values his tools more then his KIDS MAC BOOK. 🤣🤣 can u trust him?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Woot said:


> I found my Milwaukee's in the yard after I ordered the knipex and here's a side by side. Other then the fact that the Milwaukee pair will fracture your poor lil pinky finger if it slips... it's just a better tool imo. I know they are different designs. I'm sure Milwaukee has a slide joint type available but they are the same tool. Milwaukee has a longer griping surface, wider, more comfortable grip(for me), does not slip(often), cost half of the knipex brands price, and just seems like it will last 4ever. Also, I friggen hate Milwaukee as a brand. Every trunk slamming, "i turned that wire off" goofball in America uses their S#!T. But they do make a decent product usually... very disappointed with my first purchase from knipex. Really hope it's an isolated issue.


The Milwaukees being longer isn't an advantage, you buy the length that you need. As for them being wider, the Knipex are purposely narrower so that they can fit into tighter spaces. 

I love Milwaukee as a brand, but I know that the Knipex are much better.

And you bring up the Knipex slipping again, I think you need to try it again. In actual use I have found that this video is true:


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

HackWork said:


> Woot said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lil to far. It's going to be pushed inadvertently. I'm sure of that.
> ...


Me either. All 5 stars. Every site. Great reviews on YouTube... That's why I'm so confused bro.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Woot said:


> Me either. All 5 stars. Every site. Great reviews on YouTube... That's why I'm so confused bro.


Because you made up the issue of the button sticking out to far, you pulled it out of then air. It never caused an issue for you, yet you are sure that it will be an issue :biggrin:


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

The gripping surface does not slip. The center button is not locking in place to adjust the size. It slips 50% of the time. Especially when their fully opened. That's like 99.9% chance it wont lock... I have seen that video many times bro. I love german tools. I wanted these to be awesome. Their just not. 😤


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Lolzzzz .. how about this... I have reasonable suspicion that it could possibly be an issue... 

so anyway...

Ill take it that everyone else is very happy with their knipex cobra's?

Could just be these particular pair.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Woot said:


> The gripping surface does not slip. The center button is not locking in place to adjust the size. It slips 50% of the time.


 Then it sounds as if you have a defective pair. That should not slip ever.



> Their just not.


Exchange them for a working pair and you will love them.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

I really hope so man. Because I was excited about these stupid things. I'll try a return and different seller. I'll post the results. 

On another possible knock off topic. A buddy sent me pics Friday from a knock off site "Allibabba" or something similar to that... they are selling tons of knock off milwaukee products. I was not aware ppl were making knock off tools these days. So watch them cheap deals from them local online ads. I mean the prices are usually a dead giveaway but does anyone have a way of identifying the knockoffs by the picture?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I have had my 7" for about 7 years. Even with the teeth worn they are not likely to slip if they were set properly to begin with. The button works off a little bent metal spring on the back, maybe it's defective?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Woot said:


> I really hope so man. Because I was excited about these stupid things. I'll try a return and different seller. I'll post the results.
> 
> On another possible knock off topic. A buddy sent me pics Friday from a knock off site "Allibabba" or something similar to that... they are selling tons of knock off milwaukee products. I was not aware ppl were making knock off tools these days. So watch them cheap deals from them local online ads. I mean the prices are usually a dead giveaway but does anyone have a way of identifying the knockoffs by the picture?


Alibaba is the largest retailer in the world, bigger than E bay Walmart and Amazon combined, hardly a "knock off site.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Alibaba is the largest retailer in the world, bigger than E bay Walmart and Amazon combined, hardly a "knock off site.


 The fact that they are so big simply means that they are selling that many more millions of tons of knock-off products. Amazon also sells a huge amount of knock-off products, just go and type “Milwaukee battery” into the Amazon search and you will see.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I had a pair and accidentally tore the button off after it got caught against the side of a gearbox. Since then i have used the knipex with out the button. The insulated ones are crap which is weird as you would have thought they would be the same with different handles but they dont seem to have the same gripping power. 

The ones i have are great for removing small screws where the head had been damaged and the screw driver no longer grips. They grip so tight on the tips that they leave teeth marks on the screw head.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

TGGT said:


> I have had my 7" for about 7 years. Even with the teeth worn they are not likely to slip if they were set properly to begin with. The button works off a little bent metal spring on the back, maybe it's defective?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


The teeth are awesome. Center pins slipping. Wish I could load a video. But Back of these has no spring, Metal tensioner with a small Allen screw...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That’s what mine uses to. I can’t imagine what’s wrong with yours, however if it slips even once there is definitely a problem and they need to be replaced.


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

Tools are mine, the computing thing I rested them on is my kids. 😂🤣😂


----------



## Woot (Apr 15, 2018)

10/4. Yeah, their gone back. Wife gets a nice % off at Amazon.com as well and I didn't remember her password when I ordered them, so, its all good. Thanks. Really hope the quality is there when the next pair get here.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Woot said:


> I really hope so man. Because I was excited about these stupid things. I'll try a return and different seller. I'll post the results.
> 
> On another possible knock off topic. A buddy sent me pics Friday from a knock off site "Allibabba" or something similar to that... they are selling tons of knock off milwaukee products. I was not aware ppl were making knock off tools these days. So watch them cheap deals from them local online ads. I mean the prices are usually a dead giveaway but does anyone have a way of identifying the knockoffs by the picture?


I dont know how you can have knock off Milwaukee tools, they are owned and produced mostly in China and Taiwan, I suspect they are literally the same products without the branding.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctsparky93 (Sep 17, 2016)

I own 3 sizes of the ones without a button. And I love them. But I did own a pair with the button before they got stolen I didn’t like that pair that much. The adjustment on them annoyed me. But the grip on their pliers is superior to other brands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> I dont know how you can have knock off Milwaukee tools, they are owned and produced mostly in China and Taiwan, I suspect they are literally the same products without the branding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I am not following what you mean. Milwaukee Tools are some of the most knocked-off tools out there.









I really doubt these are the same as the real products.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I was just going to post that they might be knock-offs, as they had stamps in different places than mine, and that red button....then realized those are Quick-Set pliers....I have never used those before. Is the idea that you let then set themselves on the piece? Maybe you got something that is working as designed, just not what you thought you sere getting? 

https://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1368&groupID=1993


Anyway, here are the different locations of stamping on mine. I took the picture of them on a bible so that 99 can trust me (actually the Oxford Dictionary, I don't own a bible). Coincidentally, does anyone know what the indention in the top of the head is for?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

stuiec saves the day.

Woot, if you don't like that slipping then you could get the version that I have without the QuickSet feature. Probably cheaper too.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Just might have to get me a pair of those.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the regular ones, not the quick set. Love 'em. I came from using Channel locks for years, and I'm not going back. Pretty much every one I know, is switching over to Cobras.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

Try the Klein quick adjust klaws. They’re made in Germany and are rebranded from NWS.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I am not following what you mean. Milwaukee Tools are some of the most knocked-off tools out there.
> 
> View attachment 129528
> 
> ...


I have an unfounded suspicion that the technology under the plastic is near identical. I have a 5.0 ryobi battery that was given to me and it works and charges just like the official brand.

OT, I just ordered that self adjusting cobras, they should be here today. I've been working with a lot of small bolts and nuts of different sizes they'd be perfect for. Kinda pricey at $50, though.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

TGGT said:


> OT, I just ordered that self adjusting cobras, they should be here today. I've been working with a lot of small bolts and nuts of different sizes they'd be perfect for. Kinda pricey at $50, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Let us know how you like em, I am setting up another bag


----------



## wmbettsjr (Aug 24, 2018)

I love knipex, they are a top of the line mechanics tool. Don't care for the cobras but that is a personal preference.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Ah, wondered about the red button. Was going to suggest knockoff when the post came up about the auto-adjust models. I wouldn't like that feature. Always used the regular Cobra pushbutton models and nary a problem. Well, a little one. Like anything mechanical a spring loaded button is a wear point. I did manage to pop the button top off my 7 inch model at work. After about five years of daily use. I bought the button kit for a few bucks and fixed it. Didn't even approach Knipex about warranty. Didn't know if it was covered and didn't care. For the absolute perfect service they gave me I was more than willing.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

I love my knipex never had any problems with them . The only thing that once in a great while goes south is you will hit the button in a tight spot and they spring loose but that happens like once twice a year . I love them for pipe work because once you set them they wont slip out like channel locks do . The only knipex I dont have are the giant ones .just can't spend that kind of coin for those .


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

They're awesome. I didn't realize they were 10". I'd be fine with a smaller version.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

Cobras are amazing. I had channellocks and never liked the slip joint on anything. Used the Irwins but they wear out too fast and are clunky. Knipex know what they're doing. I swapped to Knipex linemans, a whole set of Cobras from 5 inch to 12 inch, the cable shears, and the 7 inch pliers wrench. All of them have performed and never left me feeling I've paid too much. However, I prefer channellock e338 diagonals to the knipex variety, they seem to cut easier. 

If I got a bad set of anything I'd just warranty them. It happens.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Those are a different model than the OP has, TGGT. Your’s function more like the RoboGrip, if you remember that. Bob Villa :biggrin:


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been using the same set of non-quick adjust 10" cobras for 30 years. They really are the best channys you can buy and I've tried all the major brands. I've been thinking about getting a new pair because mine are just now starting to lose the edges on the jaws.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Those are a different model than the OP has, TGGT. Your’s function more like the RoboGrip, if you remember that. Bob Villa [emoji3]


I just got them and wanted to show them off. I'm looking forward to using them tomorrow. I said they were $50 earlier, really closer to $60, but they'll make work much easier on this job. 

I didn't figure their capacity would be larger than the 10" cobras if you can see it in the comparison photo, but it was a pleasant surprise. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

Gnome said:


> I've been using the same set of non-quick adjust 10" cobras for 30 years. They really are the best channys you can buy and I've tried all the major brands. I've been thinking about getting a new pair because mine are just now starting to lose the edges on the jaws.


I said something about using the same pair of Alligators for 10+ years on the HVACtalk forum. I was told that must be because I don't actually do any work with them. Idiots. Best pair of pump pliers I've ever owned.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> I said something about using the same pair of Alligators for 10+ years on the HVACtalk forum. * I was told that must be because I don't actually do any work with them.* Idiots. Best pair of pump pliers I've ever owned.



I love internet forums.


Because there is always someone out there who has to act smarter than you....:biggrin:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I am definitely going to look into these red button Knipex. I wanted something like the cheesy Robogrips for compression fittings. To me not having to fiddle with the pliers is better than any other feature, I don't really need a kung fu grip on the fitting. 

I have a set of the cheaper knipex, the ones with the groove adjustment not the button. I like the shape of the jaws but I never got them to do that automatic lock thing they show you in the videos. I like the box joint, and I like that they are light and narrow, and don't pinch you. However I do seem to get a better grip on pipe with Channellocks and Channellocks pricing is like half Knipex these days. I like the fatter handles of the Channellocks when squeezing as hard as possible. I have had more than one occasion where Channellocks on the pipe and knipex on the coupling, or vice versa, and the knipex was the first to slip. The handles on the knipex don't lend themselves to reaming pipe, that's a small advantage for the Channellocks. 

After a few real piss me off hand pinching incidents this last year I have been using the Knipex unless there's really a need for the grip power of the Channellocks. Since both are perfectly fine for 95% of tasks, I have been using the one that doesn't bite.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I am definitely going to look into these red button Knipex. I wanted something like the cheesy Robogrips for compression fittings. To me not having to fiddle with the pliers is better than any other feature, I don't really need a kung fu grip on the fitting.


 The ones that the OP posted with the red button still need to be adjusted by hand, the only difference is that you don't have to press the button to close the jaws, only to open them. The model that TGGT posted is like the RoboGrip.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> The ones that the OP posted with the red button still need to be adjusted by hand, the only difference is that you don't have to press the button to close the jaws, only to open them. The model that TGGT posted is like the RoboGrip.


Now I remember I looked at those but didn't buy them because they only made one size and they weren't big enough for 1" compression fittings.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> Now I remember I looked at those but didn't buy them because they only made one size and they weren't big enough for 1" compression fittings.


Did you see my photo? That's the jaws fully extended to 2". Though $120 for a pair is a bit much.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> Did you see my photo? That's the jaws fully extended to 2". Though $120 for a pair is a bit much.


I did not notice that ... can you get a good grip on 1" fittings with one hand? I can't see if the handles are too far apart. 

I don't care about a super strong grip installing compression fittings, just strong enough to get them reasonably tight, the main thing is a pliers that auto adjusts with one handed operation.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> I did not notice that ... can you get a good grip on 1" fittings with one hand? I can't see if the handles are too far apart.
> 
> I don't care about a super strong grip installing compression fittings, just strong enough to get them reasonably tight, the main thing is a pliers that auto adjusts with one handed operation.


I can easily operate them with one hand. I'll take pictures tomorrow.

YouTube them, there's a video of a guy using them.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I did not notice that ... can you get a good grip on 1" fittings with one hand? I can't see if the handles are too far apart.
> 
> I don't care about a super strong grip installing compression fittings, just strong enough to get them reasonably tight, the main thing is a pliers that auto adjusts with one handed operation.


For such a specific use, why not just use the RoboGrips?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> For such a specific use, why not just use the RoboGrips?


I have been using them. I hate them. The junkiness bugs me. They are laminated from sheet metal, weak as hell if you twist them. They are gigantic and clunky.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

splatz said:


> Now I remember I looked at those but didn't buy them because they only made one size and they weren't big enough for 1" compression fittings.


They definitely fit 1” compression. 

With slipping OP are you taking slipping off pipe or slipping close when they are opened to a certain point? The quick slide ones do suck. After they are well worn they do slide way too easy but IMO the regular ones are the best channel locks around


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

soc_monki said:


> Cobras are amazing. I had channellocks and never liked the slip joint on anything. Used the Irwins but they wear out too fast and are clunky. Knipex know what they're doing. I swapped to Knipex linemans, a whole set of Cobras from 5 inch to 12 inch, the cable shears, and the 7 inch pliers wrench. All of them have performed and never left me feeling I've paid too much. However, I prefer channellock e338 diagonals to the knipex variety, they seem to cut easier.
> 
> If I got a bad set of anything I'd just warranty them. It happens.


I feel pretty much the same way. Mostly preference but Knipex has never let me down and I prefer their combination pliers to more traditional NE nose linesmans. The only exception is that like you, I do not prefer their diagonal pliers. I had both 8 and 10 inch angled head models. I actually think their dipped grips are far superior to others in feel and adhesion to the metal handles. They just didn't fit my hand quite the way I wanted and the angle was just a bit different to the Kleins. This is one tool where I think Klein is the perfect example. Head size, angle, sharpness, etc. The D2000-48 with dipped grips are the best for me. No knock on the Channies or Knipex. Quality is great.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> I have been using them. I hate them. The junkiness bugs me. They are laminated from sheet metal, weak as hell if you twist them. They are gigantic and clunky.


Here's photos of a 1" locknut. I got small hands and its effortless to apply the locking pressure, in fact I accidentally deformed the locknut taking the picture.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

****ADMIN**** I am the original poster on this thread, (woot) if an admin can send me a link to reset the password I would appreciate it. If that's not possible, or against forum rules, that's fine as well. Thanks anyway.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

Knipex sent me an email for a new design a few weeks back... intreasting. I cant seem to post the screen shot. But it Looks cool. I gotta run. Check in and try again at lunch. But I'm sure other guys got the same email that are more fluent on here then I am, if u could drop the pic, or link another thread if it's been addressed, that would be great.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

3rdUserName said:


> ****ADMIN**** I am the original poster on this thread, (woot) if an admin can send me a link to reset the password I would appreciate it. If that's not possible, or against forum rules, that's fine as well. Thanks anyway.


Admin will never see your post likely. Putting a '@' sign in front of a user name will flag the user that they have been mentioned in a post. Curiosity takes over.
@Cricket < She will now see this and hopefully take care or your problem.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

3rdUserName said:


> ****ADMIN**** I am the original poster on this thread, (woot) if an admin can send me a link to reset the password I would appreciate it. If that's not possible, or against forum rules, that's fine as well. Thanks anyway.


I sent you a PM with my contact information. There is also a contact us link at the bottom of every page.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks, I emailed u back bud. I seem so lost on here with posting pics and notices I receive or dont receive. Have things changed or am I under some "newbie" posting restrictions or something?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have some of the 10" ergo grip Cobras and they are great. Some day I'm going to buy a 2nd pair, but for now I keep the 10" knipex and some 10or 12" channies in my bag. Sometimes the old school beefy jawed channies work better, but the Knipex are 10x better for most applications.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> I have some of the 10" ergo grip Cobras and they are great. Some day I'm going to buy a 2nd pair, but for now I keep the 10" knipex and some 10or 12" channies in my bag. Sometimes the old school beefy jawed channies work better, but the Knipex are 10x better for most applications.


I have a pair of comfort grip cobras also, and a pair of 10" Klein journeyman pump pliers. I agree sometimes the old school style is needed which is why I'll carry those two instead of two pairs of cobras.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

I really like being able to make precise adjustments with one hand. Some sparkys can flip open 450's and they will go where ever they want them to. I can not. 🤣 I can open them all the way with a one hand operation but I also like the way that the knipex and irwin type handles are forged. In the event you lose your grip, they dont slam down on your fingers. Theirs still a half inch of space in there and that's worth all the $ in the world to me.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

I have only seen this "new" design in the silver (chrome I think,) finish. Which are always a little more expensive and have their own small drawbacks. They are retailing around 50 bucks for the 10" pair. So I would think the black (unfinished) pair would retail around 35-40 dollars but I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## wmbettsjr (Aug 24, 2018)

B-Nabs said:


> I have a pair of comfort grip cobras also, and a pair of 10" Klein journeyman pump pliers. I agree sometimes the old school style is needed which is why I'll carry those two instead of two pairs of cobras.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Personally I hate the Klein pump pliers and I am an admitted Klein whore. Nothing but knipex and channel locks for me. Although I do like the look and feel of the Irwin knipex style pliers I don't own any

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

wmbettsjr said:


> Personally I hate the Klein pump pliers and I am an admitted Klein whore. Nothing but knipex and channel locks for me. Although I do like the look and feel of the Irwin knipex style pliers I don't own any
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


I have the Irwin ones, bought a set, liked them, so bought a second set for my spare tool bag.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

wmbettsjr said:


> Personally I hate the Klein pump pliers and I am an admitted Klein whore. Nothing but knipex and channel locks for me. Although I do like the look and feel of the Irwin knipex style pliers I don't own any
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


What don't you like about the Kleins? They were in a set I got when I first started, so they were all I ever knew until I got the cobras. Never had a set of actual Channellocks.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

Switched said:


> wmbettsjr said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I hate the Klein pump pliers and I am an admitted Klein whore. Nothing but knipex and channel locks for me. Although I do like the look and feel of the Irwin knipex style pliers I don't own any
> ...


I "had" 2 pair as well, with the square jaws for pipe. (They were in tool bag that was stolen) but irwin had a sale 4 a while where they sold 2 tools in one package with the phrase "One for you & 1 for your mechanic or apprentice" which was an awesome idea. It was only like 5 bucks more then the single pack of irwin's channys. Of course I worked with a super Ahole at the time, so I kept both pairs. I really liked them. I just wanted to try something different this time around so I went with the knipex channys. We know how that went so far but I do want to try their new design. I have the HD red ones now and their not bad, nothing to write ET about though. They will pinch the hell out of an innocent pinky finger though, which I stay very aware of.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

3rdUserName said:


> irwin had a sale 4 a while where they sold 2 tools in one package with the phrase "One for you & 1 for your mechanic or apprentice" which was an awesome idea. It was only like 5 bucks more then the single pack of irwin's channys. *Of course I worked with a super Ahole at the time, so I kept both pairs.* I really liked them.


This is my favorite post in a long time. This is the kind of story I'd like to see on the Hallmark Christmas movies.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Woot said:


> Ill take it that everyone else is very happy with their knipex cobra's?
> 
> Could just be these particular pair.


Ive got probably 4 pairs of 10" and 3 pairs of 7"....love them.

I have a bunch of Channellocks too....pick and choose depending on the work.


----------



## 3rdUserName (Nov 23, 2018)

This is my old username and my old thread. The issue with the knipex channel locks I recieved a while back was that they were the "auto adjusting pliars" with the red painted button. I recieved them by mistake and if u look at the reviews on them, many ppl were not happy with them. So, they do suck but they were not the og knipex slip joint pliers that most ppl carry. The typical 10" and 12" and even the 6" knipex slip joints and the knipex pliers tool have been very dependable and work flawlessly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

3rdUserName said:


> This is my old username and my old thread. The issue with the knipex channel locks I recieved a while back was that they were the "auto adjusting pliars" with the red painted button. I recieved them by mistake and if u look at the reviews on them, many ppl were not happy with them. So, they do suck but they were not the og knipex slip joint pliers that most ppl carry. The typical 10" and 12" and even the 6" knipex slip joints and the knipex pliers tool have been very dependable and work flawlessly.


Oh man, I remember you now.


----------

